# Cheap shipping from UK to UAE??



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

HI there, 

My husband and I are moving to Abu Dhabi to start jobs in 2 weeks (excited!!!) and I was wondering if anyone has any idea of a cheap moving company for shipping some of our things - we have a shipping allowance of £750 from my husbands company so wanted to get the most out of this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We used Movecorp they were very good. However that was sea freight which takes at least 6 to 8 weeks. 

We paid £1500 to ship 353 cubic feet (thats how the calculate the cost) We shipped a number of large named items i.e. TV's, bed frame (no mattress), sofa, pictures etc and 20 boxes 47cm x 47cm x 47cm for small items such as bedding, clothes, DVD's books etc. Dont underestimate how much small items will have.

If you need your stuff there in 2 weeks thats air freight and thats big money.

PM me if you need more info


----------



## JKFOX (Jul 29, 2013)

I too am using Movecorp. I don't have too much stuff so my quote was for about 120 cubic feet and I got it for £675.... Initial quote was £900. It's worth haggling a little.


----------



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will give movecorp a call!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

LaurieM said:


> Thanks guys, I will give movecorp a call!


Ask for Victoria Gaunt, she looked after us 

Mention Jonathan, I have put a few people her way


----------



## LaurieM (May 5, 2013)

Brilliant thank you Jonathan! That's a great help!


----------



## Brav0 (Feb 11, 2013)

LaurieM said:


> Brilliant thank you Jonathan! That's a great help!


no problem, let me know how you get on and if you need any more help once you're here?


----------

